# DCC and Atlas Snap Switches



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

MY layout that I plan on converting uses remote control Atlas Snap switches. Will I have any issues with them and DCC? I don't plan on using DCC to operate the switches. They will still be powered by an analog DC transformer AC accessory hookup, same as I do now.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If you're not having problems on DC,you should be OK with DCC just the same.As long as you don't use DCC to power them though.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

If you are using the older snap switches with the plastic frogs, you "might" have a problem, but not necessarily. The metal rails that end in the plastic frog are rather close together. Some engine might come in contact with both rails as it passes over the frog which will create a short. 

This never presents itself on DC as it is a very quick short, but DCC is much more sensitive and will detect it.

Mark.


----------

